# BOOOOOM!!! Un MORONEGRO, NOVIO DE LA PRINCESA LEONOR



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

Jojojojojo en Casa Real deben de estar disfrutando de la multiculturalidad.








Así es el nuevo novio de Leonor: se publica la primera foto del chico que ha enamorado a la Princesa


La futura reina de España ha pasado parte de las vacaciones con su novio en España. La princesa Leonor conoció a su primer amor en el UWC Atlantic College de Gales




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Forenski (6 Sep 2022)

No es novio, es follamigo geoestratégico


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Sep 2022)

Al menos a Campechano no le iba la zoofilia, estábamos mejor con él.

Espero que Froilán de un paso al frente y tome la Corona.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Sep 2022)

Le ha llenado ya el bujero con Puleva de cabra??


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Sep 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## iconoclasta (6 Sep 2022)

Por favor que no la preñe. No quiero a un mulato como rey de España.

(curiosidad histórica: para escándalo de muchos, Fernando el Católico tenía una bisabuela judía. El Papa le llamaba el "perro judío")


----------



## Santolin (6 Sep 2022)

Parece un puto vagabundo, representa bien el estado de España, complemente sin rumbo y degenerado


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 Sep 2022)

Pues nada, hoy no se cena

La que sí va a cenar va a ser Leo jojojojojojojojojojojojojo


----------



## Akira. (6 Sep 2022)

Se ve que lo del mal gusto en las españolas va intrínseco, ya sea de la realeza o de una casa perdida en chinchón.


----------



## Shudra (6 Sep 2022)

Dicen que es brasileño.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (6 Sep 2022)

Me cago en mi puta vida,solo pensarlo me corroe las tripas.


----------



## hyperburned (6 Sep 2022)

Se sabía hace tiempo. De hecho se vino a Asturias a casa de la abuela materna. Y estuvo en Zarzuela.

Si amigos, Leonor ya no es vir


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

Bud_Spencer dijo:


> Me cago en mi puta vida,solo pensarlo me corroe las tripas.



Estáis fatal. Y no ya por el racismo absurdo y ridículo, sino porque, ¡¡ese tipo podría pasar por español!!


----------



## Akira. (6 Sep 2022)

Por cierto no se que le veis a esta niña, las dos tienen pinta de ser bastante aburridas y estrechas.


----------



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Al menos a Campechano no le iba la zoofilia, estábamos mejor con él.
> 
> Espero que Froilán de un paso al frente y tome la Corona.





Shudra dijo:


> Dicen que es brasileño.



Vamos Moronegro


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Sep 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Dicen que es brasileño.



Entonces domina la penetraza, un baile tan sensual que a su lado un polvo parece una misa.


----------



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

Si un MENA o TANO


ueee3 dijo:


> Estáis fatal. Y no ya por el racismo absurdo y ridículo, sino porque, ¡¡ese tipo podría pasar por español!!


----------



## Mink (6 Sep 2022)

Demos gracias si no se acaba casando con una mujer paraplegica afromusulmana nobinaria con rabo. Pero que da igual, desde que el preparao se puso el pin de la agenda 2030 ya nos dejo claro que es aun mas traidor que el resto de borbones hijos de puta.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Si un MENA o TANO



No, español de toda la vida. Conozco españoles así de morenos, y eso sin que les dé el Sol. Si pusiéramos a los españoles a recibir Sol como antaño entonces la mitad o más serían así.


----------



## Kriegswirtschaft (6 Sep 2022)

Qué a la princesita se la embarbeta un moro negro? Que bajo habéis caído, país de maricas.


----------



## Busher (6 Sep 2022)

Me dicen que esta en la droga y me lo creo.


----------



## 917 (6 Sep 2022)

Dejad en paz a la chica, putos incels...


----------



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No, español de toda la vida. Conozco españoles así de morenos, y eso sin que les dé el Sol. Si pusiéramos a los españoles a recibir Sol como antaño entonces la mitad o más serían así.



Pero si tiene hasta manchas y ese pelo rizado pelopolla, no es español, en todo caso HEZpañol de ascendencia moronegra


----------



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

Encima el guarro ni se pela , ni se afeita, que vergüenza, el preparao tiene que estar bueno


----------



## Wotan2021 (6 Sep 2022)

De verdad alguien esperaba otra cosa? Habéis oído hablar de la Agenda 2030?


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Pero si tiene hasta manchas y ese pelo rizado pelopolla, no es español, en todo caso HEZpañol de ascendencia moronegra



Tiene pelo tirando a rizado, tampoco mucho. Conozco españoles así, repito. E incluso con el pelo más rizado. Qué cojones, hasta algún rubio he conocido con el pelo rizado, aunque no es tan común.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Estáis fatal. Y no ya por el racismo absurdo y ridículo, sino porque, ¡¡ese tipo podría pasar por español!!



Un moro jamás podría pasar por español,huelen a cuero y pachulí .


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

Hale, deglutid el owned, idiotas, porque hasta podría ser éste (no lo es, pero con la mascarilla, casi indistinguible):

Roger Padilla, catalán:













De vergüenza que tenga que buscar personajes mínimamente públicos, cuando esto es alguien que cualquiera puede ver por la calle en cualquier momento. Pero los acomplejados nancys, niegan lo que ven sus ojos, no sé si por idiotez o porque están degenerados y mienten.

Éste no sé si es él de adolescente, u otro que se llama igual. ¿Os parece poco rizado el pelo?


----------



## Can Cervecero (6 Sep 2022)

Psyops de manual


----------



## Risitas (6 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Jojojojojo en Casa Real deben de estar disfrutando de la multiculturalidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es moro, es Brasileño.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Sep 2022)

Buenas movidas se escuchan en palacio entre la abortera asturiana y el preparao por este asunto. Vuelan vajillas y cazuelas ultimamente...


----------



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hale, deglutid el owned, idiotas, porque hasta podría ser éste (no lo es, pero con la mascarilla, casi indistinguible):
> 
> Roger Padilla, catalán:
> 
> ...



Moronegro total


----------



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Buenas movidas se escuchan en palacio entre la abortera asturiana y el preparao por este asunto. Vuelan vajillas y cazuelas ultimamente...



La Leti estará contenta igual cata también al moronegro, a ver qué tal le calza


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Sep 2022)

L'ha quitau el precinto


----------



## Juan Niebla (6 Sep 2022)

a los borbones hay que echarlos de españa


----------



## amanciortera (6 Sep 2022)

Ojalá la reviente el bul y la taza y le rompa la cadera de tanto abrirla, por borbona


----------



## Jake el perro (6 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Parece un puto vagabundo, representa bien el estado de España, complemente sin rumbo y degenerado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181598



Y los dos con mascarilla, son tal para cual


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Al menos a Campechano no le iba la zoofilia, estábamos mejor con él.
> 
> Espero que Froilán de un paso al frente y tome la Corona.



Mejor que se vayan todos a tomar por culo que bastante caros nos salen


----------



## Cobat (6 Sep 2022)

De mayor...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Mejor que se vayan todos a tomar por culo que bastante caros nos salen



Infinitamente menos que un cacique repúblico, lo cual puede apreciarse en las narcodictaduras bananeras de Letrinoamérica.






¡¡¡Viva la raza de nuestros reyes!!!


Pues eso: Invoco @Feriri88 Vive la race de nos rois, C'est la source de notre gloire. Puissent leurs règnes et leurs lois Durer autant que leur mémoire. Vive la race de nos rois, C'est la source de notre gloire. Que leur nom soit à jamais Le signal de la victoire : Que leur nom soit à jamais...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ussser (6 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Entonces domina la penetraza, un baile tan sensual que a su lado un polvo parece una misa.



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## BUMBUM (6 Sep 2022)

Nadie se ha fijado en lo importante: la Leonor lleva el bozal bajado.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Sep 2022)

Como buen monigote del nwo, las monarquías son como Hollywood, se sostienen mientras interese mantenerlas como maquina de propaganda que favorezca intereses globalistas. Si se portan mal los destruirán.


----------



## mirym94 (6 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Parece un puto vagabundo, representa bien el estado de España, complemente sin rumbo y degenerado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181598



Lo peor es que tengamos que mantenerlo y tener un puto rey tostado y bebe mestizo, por eso llevaba ese colgante la princesa, soy el padre y le saco a cintazos al puto pelo bonsái.

Imaginaros el panorama..


----------



## ussser (6 Sep 2022)

La de la foto embozalada no es Sofía?


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

Enamoró a la princesa a la puerta de un supermercado, cuando le dijo: "Una ayuda para comer, por favor".


----------



## Dr Zar (6 Sep 2022)

No creo que hayan mantenido relaciones sexuales,el moro esperara al matrimonio.


----------



## superloki (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hale, deglutid el owned, idiotas, porque hasta podría ser éste (no lo es, pero con la mascarilla, casi indistinguible):
> 
> Roger Padilla, catalán:



Coño, pero si es el Simón...


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Joder. Tanto foro outsider, tanto será en octubre y es abrir un hilo con las infantas y todos a marujear como abuelas en la peluquería.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Sep 2022)

Joder, no se que es peor si esto o un pirata pelirrojo.

A la cría le pica como a todas las de su edad y se busca un marronido con polla King size.

Es una chica de su tiempo jijiji


----------



## 917 (6 Sep 2022)

A veces, este Foro se pone especialmente ridículo.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (6 Sep 2022)

Le habrá soltado ya el yogurt en el boquino?


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Sep 2022)

Comieza el carrusel...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Sep 2022)

¿Y si nos la preña? ¿Le harán un Dodi Alfayet al marronido?


----------



## mirym94 (6 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Enamoró a la princesa a la puerta de un supermercado, cuando le dijo: "Una ayuda para comer, por favor".



La enamoraría apaleando al más débil de la clase y enseñándole el rabo seguramente. Le diría mira como asusto siuuuuu


----------



## ciudadlibre (6 Sep 2022)

estara llegando la hora de chiscar la zarzuela?, y es que si ese va a ser mi rey, desde aqui digo que no me representa, y a la princesa recordarle que los cargos tienen sus cargas, o lo tomas o das un paso atras


----------



## ciudadlibre (6 Sep 2022)

y si quiere ser reina, exijo prueba del pañuelo, que a su mama se le perdono


----------



## InmortanJoe (6 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Al menos a Campechano no le iba la zoofilia, estábamos mejor con él.
> 
> Espero que Froilán de un paso al frente y tome la Corona.



Como mucho le disparará... a la corona


----------



## Th89 (6 Sep 2022)

Fumáis buena mierda si creéis que acabará con ese.

Pero ni duda cabe que será una follanegros ad aeternum.


----------



## Busher (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tiene pelo tirando a rizado, tampoco mucho. Conozco españoles así, repito. E incluso con el pelo más rizado. Qué cojones, hasta algún rubio he conocido con el pelo rizado, aunque no es tan común.



Ese lo que tiene es pelo "Chunguitos".


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Estáis fatal. Y no ya por el racismo absurdo y ridículo, sino porque, ¡¡ese tipo podría pasar por español!!



Cierto se parece al hijo de Aznar


----------



## trancos123 (6 Sep 2022)

Como se acabe casando con un moronegro, adiós monarquía.


----------



## algemeine (6 Sep 2022)

Tiene el pelo como grasiento, o es la foto?


----------



## algemeine (6 Sep 2022)

si es de fuera, me hago republicano.


----------



## Omegatron (6 Sep 2022)

Joder. Derroidos así está España lleno


----------



## Sergey Vodka (6 Sep 2022)

Ella le acariciará su _segarro_ para que acto seguido, comience el _desgarro _


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## machotafea (6 Sep 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> (curiosidad histórica: para escándalo de muchos, Fernando el Católico tenía una bisabuela judía. El Papa le llamaba el "perro judío")



No me extraña. Es aragonés y has visto que cara de BORRACHO PALETO tenía?


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (6 Sep 2022)

"Aunque aún no ha trascendido cómo se llama, *tiene doble nacionalidad, brasileña y estadounidense"*

ME SIENTO ESTAFADO. QUERIA MORONEGRO


----------



## wopa (6 Sep 2022)

¡Pero si tiene 16 años! Pronto empieza el carrusel. Es una puta vergüenza que sus padres toleren esto y además que lo exhiban. Demencial. A esta niña se le paga TODO con la única obligación de ser ejemplar, una santa. Debería ser su obligación llegar virgen al matrimonio.


----------



## bocadRillo (6 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



¿No es un poco mayor para la chavala? Parece un hermano de Lula da Silva


----------



## Ludovicus (6 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Según el sabio veredicto de Burbuja, claramente moronegro.


----------



## SPQR (6 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien ha mencionado a Froilán? Jojojo, hay que ser gil.


----------



## Dr Zar (6 Sep 2022)

Se ha echado un noviete negro,pronto empieza la teen,aunque bueno la madre empezó antes,de casta le viene al galgo.


----------



## Wotan2021 (6 Sep 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Como se acabe casando con un moronegro, adiós monarquía.



Por que? En Marruecos son todos moronegros (como aquí dentro de nada) y hay monarquía.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Sep 2022)

Se veía venir.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (6 Sep 2022)

Pinta de pijo español random.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Sep 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Por que? En Marruecos son todos moronegros (como aquí dentro de nada) y hay monarquía.



Un sultanato moronegro no es una monarquía europea como Dios manda.


----------



## harrysas (6 Sep 2022)

ESPAÑA HA CAIDO


----------



## Maddie (6 Sep 2022)

Ya tiene 18 pero aún así me parece mal que ya ande con el novio en turno a cuestas.

El sujeto parece mayor que ella, desgarbado y sucio, da igual de donde venga, el tipo es descuidado


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (6 Sep 2022)

para vosotros Monárquicos


----------



## iaGulin (6 Sep 2022)

Brasileño y usano, si el es moro, medio foro lo es.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (6 Sep 2022)

eso es un chandal???? no sera del psg?=


----------



## ApartapeloS (6 Sep 2022)

Al pelopolla le huele el pantalón fijo


----------



## fanta de pescao (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Wotan2021 (6 Sep 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Un sultanato moronegro no es una monarquía europea como Dios manda.



No, europea no es, Marruecos está en África, según mis últimas informaciones. Y no creo que Dios (ni Alá) mande ningún tipo de monarquía, eso es más bien un invento de los humanos.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Sep 2022)

Vayamos a lo importante: ¿su país tiene gas y petróleo?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Sep 2022)

República presidencialista ya.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Sep 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> No, europea no es, Marruecos está en África, según mis últimas informaciones. Y no creo que Dios (ni Alá) mande ningún tipo de monarquía, eso es más bien un invento de los humanos.



Los reyes lo son por la Gracia de Dios, y Alá no es Dios, sino una falsa deidad. Ahi tienes la prueba de por qué en Marruecos no hay una monarquía sino una satrapía de las mil y una noches con harenes, alfombras voladoras y cachimbas.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (6 Sep 2022)

es un hermano hezpirtual de la ibero hezfera esa


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Cierto se parece al hijo de Aznar



Tal cual, bien traído. Llegan a poner foto de la Infanta con él y si nadie lo reconoce, aquí tendrías a los nancys exactamente igual, diciendo que menudo moro, que no hay españoles así, y subnormalidades y degeneraciones de ese nivel.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Pues si es éste, es más blanco que el hijo de Aznar.


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Sep 2022)

Tiene muy muy muy poco de negro.
Igual recuperamos al amazonas que perdimos con los portugueses y de paso nos llevamos a Embraer.


----------



## DOM + (6 Sep 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1181609
> 
> 
> Me dicen que esta en la droga y me lo creo.



Tiene hasta pustulas de la viruela del mono

A saber con lo que ha infectado a la otra por petarda


----------



## Romu (6 Sep 2022)

Que pringaos Felipe y Letizia. 
Eso de llevarse al follo amigo de la hija de vacaciones....


----------



## Busher (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues si es éste, es más blanco que el hijo de Aznar.



Ese es un hijo de Millan Salcedo haciendo de Encanna...


----------



## Linterna Pirata (6 Sep 2022)

Nuestro futuro rey!!


----------



## El Pionero (6 Sep 2022)

Pero no era el príncipe Mena?


----------



## Abrojo (6 Sep 2022)

Ueueueue


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Parece un puto vagabundo, representa bien el estado de España, complemente sin rumbo y degenerado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181598



Para cagar no hace falta tanto culo.


----------



## loveisintheair (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues si es éste, es más blanco que el hijo de Aznar.



No sé. ¿No os parece un poco gay?


----------



## Wotan2021 (6 Sep 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> *Los reyes lo son por la Gracia de Dios, y Alá no es Dios, sino una falsa deidad*. Ahi tienes la prueba de por qué en Marruecos no hay una monarquía sino una satrapía de las mil y una noches con harenes, alfombras voladoras y cachimbas.



Una frase sobre la que se podría discutir bastante. A mí personalmente me la sudan todas las monarquías del planeta, y todas las deidades inventadas para lucrarse.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Sep 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Una frase sobre la que se podría discutir bastante. A mí personalmente me la sudan todas las monarquías del planeta, y todas las deidades inventadas para lucrarse.



Pues bien que entras en este hilo a cotillear.


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Sep 2022)

Esto ya es pasar de castaño oscuro, es intolerapla.

Invoquemos a @Feriri88


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Sep 2022)

Espero que le ponga el condon, que aqui moronegros ya sobran...


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Sep 2022)

chiquilla pero con agujero de mujera...


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Sep 2022)

Estarás contento @moromierda


----------



## 21creciente (6 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Por cierto no se que le veis a esta niña, las dos tienen pinta de ser bastante aburridas y estrechas.



esas son las buenas, que te pegan una mamada y se te mete hasta la sábana por el culo


----------



## Dosto (6 Sep 2022)

Y a quien cojones le importa? No llegará a reinar.


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Sep 2022)

Fue a inglaterra a estudiar, inglaterra eterno enemigo de España...
¿Que puede salir mal ???


----------



## wamaw206 (6 Sep 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ese es un hijo de Millan Salcedo haciendo de Encanna...


----------



## Abrojo (6 Sep 2022)

Netflix ya estará pensando en los derechos de la serie


----------



## Chocochomocho (6 Sep 2022)

Si es un brasileño blanco... Lo vuestro es vicio ya.


----------



## asebuche (6 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Vamos Moronegro



No señor, porque si como parece sus papis tienen mucha pasta será un Arabebronceado


----------



## moromierda (6 Sep 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Estarás contento @moromierda



A suda polla a me, amego. Yo no gostan bribones.


----------



## Wotan2021 (6 Sep 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Pues bien que entras en este hilo a cotillear.



Entro donde me sale de los cojones, no voy a pedirte permiso a tí, como comprenderás.


----------



## machotafea (6 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pero no era el príncipe Mena?



Y lo es. 

Este es sólo el mamporrero del mena.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Sep 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> estara llegando la hora de chiscar la zarzuela?, y es que si ese va a ser mi rey, desde aqui digo que no me representa, *y a la princesa recordarle* que los cargos tienen sus cargas, o lo tomas o das un paso atras



sin armas no eres mas que un SIERVO.


----------



## Max Kraven (7 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Al menos a Campechano no le iba la zoofilia, estábamos mejor con él.
> 
> Espero que Froilán de un paso al frente y tome la Corona.



Ese sí que ha disfrutado de la vida y de mujeres.


----------



## Max Kraven (7 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Parece un puto vagabundo, representa bien el estado de España, complemente sin rumbo y degenerado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181598



hostia puta, si parece un yonqui.


----------



## DarkNight (7 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Jojojojojo en Casa Real deben de estar disfrutando de la multiculturalidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Princesa Netflix


----------



## Funcional (7 Sep 2022)

Ya os dije al principio que la llevaban a un colegio woke, qué se podía esperar.


----------



## treblinca (7 Sep 2022)

Si me pinchan no sangro.Si los Reyes Católicos, Felipe II o Carlos III levantan la cabeza y ven a sus descendientes ruedan cabezas.


----------



## España1 (7 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Parece un puto vagabundo, representa bien el estado de España, complemente sin rumbo y degenerado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181598



Pero negro no es, a no ser que yo esté cegato


----------



## jaimitoabogado (7 Sep 2022)

Puta madre , la mandan a inglanigaterra , tendrían que haberla metido en un colegio católico conservador en Suiza joder!


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Sep 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Esto ya es pasar de castaño oscuro, es intolerapla.
> 
> Invoquemos a @Feriri88




Para empezar no tiene pinta de tener 17 años ni de coña

A ver si va a ser un guardaespaldas sin mas


----------



## Pacoviejas (7 Sep 2022)

Si tienen que mulculturizarla por lo menos que sea con un líder global que pueda servir de interés a España.
Parece recién sacado de una favela


----------



## HaCHa (7 Sep 2022)

Si ese es moronegro vosotros sois todos bosquímanos.


----------



## Gerión (7 Sep 2022)

Brasil y Estados Unidos son lugares de gran importancia geoestratégica para España, ya que constituyen las fronteras principales del mundo hispano. Y es tradición buscar la unidad con los lusos vía dinástica. 

Otra opción interesante y que también haría contener la respiración a más de uno sería algún tipo de reencuentro con los Habsburgo.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (7 Sep 2022)

¿Proyecto hombre? He visto vagabundos con más clase.


----------



## Euron G. (7 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


>



Señora, ¡Póngase bien la mascarilla!


----------



## zirick (7 Sep 2022)

Al final me hago republicano


----------



## radovan (7 Sep 2022)

Es un Mena no le ves el pelo y las barbas de moro?
De fondo se ve el patinete aparcao


----------



## GuidoVonList (7 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Al menos a Campechano no le iba la zoofilia, estábamos mejor con él.
> 
> Espero que Froilán de un paso al frente y tome la Corona.



Drinking, hunting and whoring... 

Teníamos a nuestro Robert Baratheon hispano.

Ahora tendremos un golfón NWO.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (7 Sep 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> República presidencialista ya.



Mis cojones 666


----------



## robert73 (7 Sep 2022)

Sofía of spain.... En puto inglés...En fin....


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Sep 2022)

esta obligada a casarse con un moronegro, igual que su padre con una choni, es lo que toca...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Sep 2022)

Sabe jugar al balonmango?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (7 Sep 2022)

Lo demanda la Agenda 2030


----------



## daesrd (7 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Jojojojojo en Casa Real deben de estar disfrutando de la multiculturalidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será del pueblo elegido*??


*Por satanás


----------



## rondo (7 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tiene pelo tirando a rizado, tampoco mucho. Conozco españoles así, repito. E incluso con el pelo más rizado. Qué cojones, hasta algún rubio he conocido con el pelo rizado, aunque no es tan común.



Tu que vas a conocer follamoros


----------



## Sibarita (7 Sep 2022)

Que más da, si no va a reinar.


----------



## Rael (7 Sep 2022)

Que mal gusto tiene la chortiprincesa.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (7 Sep 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Buenas movidas se escuchan en palacio entre la abortera asturiana y el preparao por este asunto. *Vuelan vajillas* y cazuelas ultimamente...



*¿Y cuernos no?

@tovarovsky *


----------



## spica22 (7 Sep 2022)

Yo ví la Carta astral de ella, y como reina será lo siguiente a pesima, además tiene una mente y valores de baja cualidad ( blasfema, lejos de su patria y su religion, cercanos al extranjero) 

Le gustara mucho los extranjeros en lo chechual (como al resto d las españolas según este foro) y tendrá un marido más viejo al q detestara, ambos se detestaran.
Si el padre le hereda la corona, cosa difícil, el padre tiene probabilidad de exilio. 

Lo mejor q la menor sea la reina q tiene una bonita carta o el primo q si es patriota y conservador.


----------



## spica22 (7 Sep 2022)

Así q Consejo no se amarguen por ella, porque este es solo un grano de arena en la playa, lo q les falta por ver. O mejor no vean. 
No tengan expectativas irreales, recuerden q la fruta no cae lejos del árbol.


----------



## Juanchufri (7 Sep 2022)

Ya tenemos un futuro rey chocolate con leche, los de Netflix no iban desencaminados.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (7 Sep 2022)

Jojojo la casa real haciendo méritos una vez más.

En fin, que no tarde mucho un Caudilllo o un meteorito.


----------



## Escaramuza (7 Sep 2022)

Tanto si continúa la monarquía como si se convierte en república, España acabará teniendo un jefe de estado moronegro. El sueño de Boabdil


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Sep 2022)

Moronegro, marronido es lo mismo


Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> "Aunque aún no ha trascendido cómo se llama, *tiene doble nacionalidad, brasileña y estadounidense"*
> 
> ME SIENTO ESTAFADO. QUERIA MORONEGRO


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues si es éste, es más blanco que el hijo de Aznar.



Joder algunos necesitais urgentemente ir a un oftalmólogo, que es blanco dice


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si ese es moronegro vosotros sois todos bosquímanos.



Es un marronido moronegro, algunos parece que no entendéis el significado de moronegro,os pongo un comentario de un florero explicando que son los moronegros:
Ese marrón color caca está bien representado en la palabra MORONEGRO: da igual que te refieras a alguien del Congo, de Afganistán o de Bangladesh, el factor común en esas zonas son sus costumbres fecales y su violencia atávica.


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Sep 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Brasil y Estados Unidos son lugares de gran importancia geoestratégica para España, ya que constituyen las fronteras principales del mundo hispano. Y es tradición buscar la unidad con los lusos vía dinástica.
> 
> Otra opción interesante y que también haría contener la respiración a más de uno sería algún tipo de reencuentro con los Habsburgo.



Menuda gilipollez de que ha servido que el mataelefantes y hermanos haya estado casada con Sofía de Grecia? Tenemos los vuelos o cruceros más baratos?


----------



## spica22 (7 Sep 2022)

En esta España distópica de escasez 
No hay Reyes, ni princesas
No hay Moronegros ni extranjeros
No hay luz


----------



## Javito Putero (7 Sep 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Ojalá la reviente el bul y la taza y le rompa la cadera de tanto abrirla, por borbona



mira no the doy thanks por si es delito 

vaya risa de mensaje


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Sep 2022)

¿Si no fueran reyes qué pensaríais de esta familia?

Yo pensaría que son los típicos paletoides que ni siquiera se hablan entre ellos. Parecen bastante pringaos. La niña pequeña da miedo, es más alta que la madre, que está derroyéndose a pasos agigantados, y el padre un parguelas con andares de pringao jaja


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Jojojojojo en Casa Real deben de estar disfrutando de la multiculturalidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"el NUEVO novio". Pero cuántos ha tenido ya?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Sep 2022)

*Parece un calorro.

*

Además es follabozales. Menudo "combo" macho...


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Si no fueran reyes qué pensaríais de esta familia?
> 
> Yo pensaría que son los típicos paletoides que ni siquiera se hablan entre ellos. Parecen bastante pringaos. La niña pequeña da miedo, es más alta que la madre, que está derroyéndose a pasos agigantados, y el padre un parguelas con andares de pringao jaja



Un respeto a nuestro Rey


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Sep 2022)

a ver negro negro... no parece

¿habeis visto la mascarilla de la princesita? la nariz fuera... pero el rabo dentro y sin goma XDD


----------



## Castellano (7 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Vamos Moronegro



No es moronegro, es un hermano cobriso de VOX


----------



## ArielSka (7 Sep 2022)

"When you go black, you never come back"


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Sep 2022)

*Así es el NUEVO NOVIO dice la noticia

NUEVO NOVIO

NUEVO NOVIO

--------> NUEVO <---------


¿PERO CUANTAS POLLAS HA CATADO ESTA TIA?*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## chortinator (7 Sep 2022)

doble nacionalidad brasileño estadounidense.... Vamos que en lugar de moronegro es uno recien salido de una favela.


A esta ya le ha dado samba


----------



## chortinator (7 Sep 2022)

Joder parece un mendigo, vaya pinta de guarro que tiene.


----------



## Volkova (7 Sep 2022)

Los brasileños la suelen tener muy grande.


----------



## Clorhídrico (7 Sep 2022)

Cuanto más rubitas y pizpiretas más les gustan con pinta de desaliñados y guarros (aunque el nene sea de familia bien, claro, que LetiZia no pasa ni una).


----------



## Segismunda (7 Sep 2022)

En mayo del año pasado lo vaticinaba yo en este hilo:

La Princesa de Asturias va a Sentir el África y no podéis hacer nada para impedirlo. Es la Agenda 2050.


----------



## UNGERN (7 Sep 2022)

A veces tengo la impresión de que habláis como si Felipe VI fuese el rey de España.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (7 Sep 2022)

En la última foto parece que está echando buenos pechos pero no tan bellos como los de Froilan.


----------



## Obelixyco (7 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Por cierto no se que le veis a esta niña, las dos tienen pinta de ser bastante aburridas y estrechas.



Sí, como Isabel II


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Sep 2022)

Es un nigga brasileño. Tal vez sea mestizo, como suele ser en el caso de los brasileños, pero vamos...otra casa real con mestizos ensuciando su descendencia.


----------



## Otto_69 (7 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Por cierto no se que le veis a esta niña, las dos tienen pinta de ser bastante aburridas y estrechas.




Son Borbones posiblemente ya se haya pasado por la piedra al moro/brasileño y la mayoria del College incluidos profesores y conserjes.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Sep 2022)

Era previsible. Educada en valores progres, con una mamá ultraprogre, enviada al colegio más progre de Europa, en unos tiempos en los que la corriente progre es más fuerte que nunca...

El impulso imitador macaco de chica-blanquita-con-chico-morenito es tan fuerte que era difícilmente evitable que esta chica terminara con un marroncillo.

La única esperanza es que se canse de él y la rueda de la fortuna nos dé un rey consorte un poco más digno.

Aunque en realidad, todo da igual. ¿De qué sirve tener una monarquía pura cuando el país entero está corrupto? ¿Habéis bajado a la calle?



Tubiegah dijo:


> "el NUEVO novio". Pero cuántos ha tenido ya?



Yo puedo tener un coche nuevo, sin necesidad de haber tenido nunca ninguno.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (7 Sep 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Por favor que no la preñe. No quiero a un mulato como rey de España.
> 
> (curiosidad histórica: para escándalo de muchos, Fernando el Católico tenía una bisabuela judía. El Papa le llamaba el "perro judío")



No creo que esa llegue a reinar, y menos su mulato si es que llega a tenerlo. Esto se acaba, el régimen se está viniendo abajo y ya no quedan monárquicos que vayan a defender a esta gente.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Sep 2022)

Si la zorrita borbona no mantiene la compostura que venga la republica.


----------



## Woden (7 Sep 2022)

Hay que volver al Carlismo.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Sep 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No creo que esa llegue a reinar, y menos su mulato si es que llega a tenerlo. Esto se acaba, el régimen se está viniendo abajo y ya no quedan monárquicos que vayan a defender a esta gente.



Tampoco hay republicanos que estén dispuestos a dar su sangre para implantar una república.

Empate técnico por incomparecencia de ambos contendientes.


----------



## midelburgo (7 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Parece un puto vagabundo, representa bien el estado de España, complemente sin rumbo y degenerado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181598



Es difícil que el legado genomico borbonico empeore.

No tiene nadie fotos del perro y la flauta?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Le empieza a picar el chichi y necesita morcilla moronegra, lo tipico de las adolescentes.


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Por cierto no se que le veis a esta niña, las dos tienen pinta de ser bastante aburridas y estrechas.



Genes puteros Borbones + genes puteros Putizios.... Si si monjas...


----------



## Culozilla (7 Sep 2022)

No hace nada que no haga cualquier española de 14 años: abrirse de piernas al Mohamed.


----------



## Setapéfranses (7 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Estáis fatal. Y no ya por el racismo absurdo y ridículo, sino porque, ¡¡ese tipo podría pasar por español!!



En tu caso es así, se debe parecer mucho a ti.


----------



## macready (7 Sep 2022)

Pero si ya la tenemos comprometida con dumbo I de marruecos. Esto no es serio, que vuelvan los trastámara.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2022)

seguís sin enteraros.... que hay buenas posibilidades disponibles

LOS BRAGANZA, y con retoños en edad de emparejar

no descartemos que unos de ellos sea incluso algo así como el famoso caudillo del Tajo de los relatos proféticos de carácter apocalíptico

*" Los católicos se refugiarán en Iberia, aumentando su poder. Entonces el Tajo producirá un guerrero, valiente como el Cid y religioso como Fernando III el Santo, quien con el estandarte de la fe reunirá un gran ejército y saldrá al encuentro del formidable gigante que vaya a conquistar la Península. "*


El Tajo, España (en su amplio sentido, incluye Portugal)
Casa de los Braganza, la única familia real o de las pocas en Europa de carácter católico, no de postín.


----------



## Termes (7 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor que se puede hacer con esta gente es dejar de hablar de ellos. 
Ciertamente seguirán con protagonismos por los medios, de los que comen, pero no deberían tener ninguna repercusión más allá.
Leonor? qué Leonor? No me suena


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Sep 2022)

Resumen, todas pùtas.

Viva el rey Carlos


----------



## SIEN (7 Sep 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> (curiosidad histórica: para escándalo de muchos, Fernando el Católico tenía una bisabuela judía. El Papa le llamaba el "perro judío")



Ya hay que contarlo todo... Por eso más adelante, el nieto de Fernando pilló al papa de turno, le dio por el culo y luego le limpió los dientes con la misma herramienta.











SACO DE ROMA, 6 de Mayo de 1527


----------



## HaCHa (7 Sep 2022)

Pos yo soy republicano hasta la médula, pero si nos pone un rey negro lo mismo firmo una tregua sólo por joder.


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (7 Sep 2022)

Nueva guerra de sucesión en ciernes.
Viva Froilán I Rey de España!


----------



## greg_house (7 Sep 2022)

Me la trae al pairo....

Lo jodido es que hubiera futuro enlace con el proximo rey-mena. Eso si seria una autentico problemon...


----------



## Decipher (7 Sep 2022)

Yo solo reconozco a Froilan como rey. Neocarlismo manda.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Sep 2022)

No va a reinar, así que igual da


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (7 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pos yo soy republicano hasta la médula, pero si nos pone un rey negro lo mismo firmo una tregua sólo por joder.



Y podrá hacer de rey Baltasar en la cabalgata de reyes...


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> seguís sin enteraros.... que hay buenas posibilidades disponibles
> 
> LOS BRAGANZA, y con retoños en edad de emparejar
> 
> ...



El caudillo del Tajo era Blas Piñar, su tiempo ya pasó.

Anda que creer en cuentos de hadas a tus años...


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No va a reinar, así que igual da



Claro, igual que "Juan Carlos I, el breve", como lo bautizó la izquierda de los años 70...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (7 Sep 2022)

Ya le vale a la princesa: juntarse con un primate brasileño, los brasileños son como los argentinos pero hablando portugués, ratas de cloaca , molestas que hablan a voces y no tienen la más mínima urbanidad ni civilización ¿para esto pagamos impuestos? Se tendría que haber juntado con un alemán, un europeo del norte o un suizo, no con un brasileño.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Sep 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Resumen, todas pùtas.
> 
> Viva el rey Carlos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182461



Creo que no sabes lo progre que es este señor.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Sep 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Ya le vale a la princesa: juntarse con un primate brasileño, los brasileños son como los argentinos pero hablando portugués, ratas de cloaca , molestas que hablan a voces y no tienen la más mínima urbanidad ni civilización ¿para esto pagamos impuestos? Se tendría que haber juntado con un alemán, un europeo del norte o un suizo, no con un brasileño.



Y si acaso con un brasileño de Rio Grande do Sul descendiente de alemanes


----------



## Asurbanipal (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (7 Sep 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Por favor que no la preñe. No quiero a un mulato como rey de España.



Yo tampoco.



iconoclasta dijo:


> (curiosidad histórica: para escándalo de muchos, Fernando el Católico tenía una bisabuela judía. El Papa le llamaba el "perro judío")



Eso es más falso que un billete de 300 euros.


----------



## iconoclasta (7 Sep 2022)

Vázquez de Coronado dijo:


> Yo tampoco.
> 
> 
> Eso es más falso que un billete de 300 euros.



La ascendencia judía del rey Fernando no está comprobada documentalmente, pero si hay muchos textos coetáneos de gentes informadas que hablan de ello. Enrique II, el fraticida de Montiel, adoptó a los dos bastardos de su mellizo Fadrique (famosamente asesinado por Pedro I). Uno de ellos, hijo de su amante judía y educado en la judería. El rey le otorgó un par de posesiones y, como era listo y audaz, se convirtió en hombre poderoso. Tuvo un montón de hijos y los casó bien a todos; de ahí que buena parte de la nobleza de Castilla fuera descendiente de él y tuviera sospecha de sangre judía.

_Aunque los cronistas coetáneos castellanos envolvieron la figura de su madre en misterio y genealogistas posteriores no la mencionaron, otros autores, por ejemplo, el portugués Fernão Lopes escribió en relación con eventos ocurridos en 1384, que el almirante fue hijo de una judía. El Memorial de cosas antiguas atribuido al deán de Toledo, Diego de Castilla, dice que Fadrique tuvo Alonso en una judía de Guadalcanal llamada Paloma, hecho también mencionado en el Tizón de la nobleza de España de Francisco de Mendoza y Bobadilla. Cuenta una anécdota donde el rey Fernando el Católico estaba de caza y fue un halcón con una garza y, tanto se alejó, que el rey la dejó de seguir, y Martín de Rojas fue siempre con el halcón hasta que vio desamparar la garza y tirar tras una paloma. Preguntando el rey por su halcón, Martín le respondió, «Señor, allá va tras nuestra abuela», siendo Martín también descendiente de Paloma. _

El cómo se casó también es llamativo:

_En 1387, Alonso Enríquez, haciéndose pasar por un criado suyo, preguntó a Juana de Mendoza viuda desde la batalla de Aljubarrota de agosto de 1385, si estaría dispuesta a casarse con su señor (él mismo). El simulador Alonso recibió de ella la contestación de que Alonso Enríquez era el hijo de una «marrana» (de familia judeoconversa), con lo que el supuesto criado la abofeteó. Aclarado el engaño, se dice que solicitó la presencia de un sacerdote, para que los casara «pues no se dijese que hombre alguno había puesto la mano en ella no siendo su marido»._









Alfonso Enríquez (almirante de Castilla) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Existencia insoportable (7 Sep 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Brasil y Estados Unidos son lugares de gran importancia geoestratégica para España, ya que constituyen las fronteras principales del mundo hispano. Y es tradición buscar la unidad con los lusos vía dinástica.
> 
> Otra opción interesante y que también haría contener la respiración a más de uno sería algún tipo de reencuentro con los Habsburgo.



Para que un brasileño estudie en ese colegio, tiene que ser de una de las familias que controla prácticamente todo el país. Y que vivan en USA ya te deja claro que ahí hay una fortuna de las gordas.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (7 Sep 2022)

La borbonada esta degenerada pero por lo menos al emerito se la chuparan y ya.


----------



## Lechuga verde (7 Sep 2022)

me nutre


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Sep 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Claro, igual que "Juan Carlos I, el breve", como lo bautizó la izquierda de los años 70...



En los 70 había más monarquicos que ahora


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En los 70 había más monarquicos que ahora



"No se hizo un referéndum por la monarquía o la república, porque entonces lo hubiéramos perdido".

Palabra de Adolfo Suárez.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Sep 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> "No se hizo un referéndum por la monarquía o la república, porque entonces lo hubiéramos perdido".
> 
> Palabra de Adolfo Suárez.



El tinglado que se montó el rey le dio mucha pipularidad


----------



## Topollillo (8 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Coño, pero si es el Simón...



Joder que mal ha acabado el economista, tanto estudiar para nada.


----------



## Topollillo (8 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



¿Ese tiene 17?, joderrrrrr.


----------



## remerus (8 Sep 2022)

Lo que nos faltaba un moromierda, encima se parece al Juan el bautista.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2022)

qué simpleza la tuya, ¿no?



Desdemocratícese dijo:


> El caudillo del Tajo era Blas Piñar, su tiempo ya pasó.
> 
> Anda que creer en cuentos de hadas a tus años...


----------



## Desdemocratícese (8 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué simpleza la tuya, ¿no?



¿?


----------



## UNGERN (8 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> seguís sin enteraros.... que hay buenas posibilidades disponibles
> 
> LOS BRAGANZA, y con retoños en edad de emparejar
> 
> ...




Por ahí leí que en su escudo tenía que aparecer el sagrado corazón. No se si es el caso de los Braganza.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Por ahí leí que en su escudo tenía que aparecer el sagrado corazón. No se si es el caso de los Braganza.



Cuando llegue el momento lo llevará. El evento lo requerirá.


----------



## antiglobalista (8 Sep 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Dicen que es brasileño.




Pero no le quites la ilusión a foro follamoros


----------



## Cuenta cuento (8 Sep 2022)

Mejor que sea extranjero. Lo digo por si la deja preñada. Los borbones han sembrado endogamia por muchas regiones del país. Buena elección.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (8 Sep 2022)

La hermana guapa de La Dientes también debe tener novio moronegro? Si no, me la pido


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2022)

¿Un monarca, del Tajo, llamado Alfonso y católico? 









Católico y soltero: así es Alfonso de Braganza, pretendiente al trono portugués


Aunque siempre se había mantenido en un segundo plano, este fin de semana el joven hizo su debut ante el Gotha en el enlace matrimonial de Alix de Ligne y Guillermo de Dampierre




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com


----------



## UNGERN (8 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cuando llegue el momento lo llevará. El evento lo requerirá.




Don Sixto de Borbón.







Don Alfonso de Borbón.


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (8 Sep 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> La ascendencia judía del rey Fernando no está comprobada documentalmente, pero si hay muchos textos coetáneos de gentes informadas que hablan de ello.



Coetáneos no, Diego de Castilla es posterior y el cronista portugués (portugués, remarco), a saber qué iba a saber un portugués sobre la genealogía del rey de Castilla y el cual murió en la misma época que nació el rey Católico.

La anécdota se invalida en sí misma: la tal Paloma sería la bisabuela del rey, no la abuela.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2022)

Vázquez de Coronado dijo:


> Coetáneos no, Diego de Castilla es posterior y el cronista portugués (portugués, remarco), a saber qué iba a saber un portugués sobre la genealogía del rey de Castilla y el cual murió en la misma época que nació el rey Católico.
> 
> La anécdota se invalida en sí misma: la tal Paloma sería la bisabuela del rey, no la abuela.



Se rumorea que la circunsición está instaurada en la casa real española desde hace siglos. De hecho un infante casi se nos desangra al ser hemofílico. 

A saber de dónde viene...


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Sep 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Fue a inglaterra a estudiar, inglaterra eterno enemigo de España...
> ¿Que puede salir mal ???



Siempre he dicho que Inglaterra es muy Superior a Españistan en todo, y que la Princesa se haya ido a estudiar allí lo confirma.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si ese es moronegro vosotros sois todos bosquímanos.



Exacto. Voxquimanos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Sep 2022)

Que rancionmens hay aquí.

Dejar que la niña folle con quien quiera.

Ante todo LI-BER-TAD como dicen los del P-Lib y Ayuso.

Que folle con moronegros o moroblancos, o con quien le plazca.

Vaya padres de mierder estáis hechos.


(y por lo que tengo entendido, los moros, tienen la manguera bien grande, asi que... que ella lo disfrute)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Sep 2022)

oigh, oigh, oigh, otro progre de profesión ofendididito profesional.

Llora un poquito más.


----------



## eltonelero (8 Sep 2022)

Nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes si fuera un novio asi. 
Seguro que acaba con un marroquí


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Karma bueno (8 Sep 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Siempre he dicho que Inglaterra es muy Superior a Españistan en todo, y que la Princesa se haya ido a estudiar allí lo confirma.



Vete a la mierda gilipollas..,.


----------



## magufone (8 Sep 2022)

Un hombre cis? Mmmmm, un poquillo antigua seria...


----------



## Nunally (9 Sep 2022)

Parece un mendigo o usuario de drogas. No tiene buen gusto. El brasileño es más blanco que muchos españoles marronidos. Ridiculos


----------



## Oakeshott (10 Sep 2022)

Todos esos comentarios llamándolo "moronegro" deben de ser de los mismos supuestos izquierdistas que se llenan la boca hablando de "morenazis", etc. ¿Su intención aquí? La contraria de la que aparenta ser. Es decir, dividir y enfrentar a la derecha, porque en un país como España es imposible que ninguna derecha crezca vendiendo ser arios y tal y diciendo que Leonor debería casarse con un suizo o un alemán.

Como se ha dicho, el de la foto podría ser español, portugués, griego, italiano y hasta brasileño. Como también ha señalado alguno, si tiene doble nacionalidad estadounidense y brasileña, va al colegio al que va una hija de reyes y además ya ha sido presentado a Felipe y Letizia, debe de pertenecer a alguna de esas familias que tienen Brasil en propiedad. Lo cual significa que tiene más dinero que al menos dos tercios de los foreros de Burbuja.


----------



## Decipher (10 Sep 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> Todos esos comentarios llamándolo "moronegro" deben de ser de los mismos supuestos izquierdistas que se llenan la boca hablando de "morenazis", etc. ¿Su intención aquí? La contraria de la que aparenta ser. Es decir, dividir y enfrentar a la derecha, porque en un país como España es imposible que ninguna derecha crezca vendiendo ser arios y tal y diciendo que Leonor debería casarse con un suizo o un alemán.
> 
> Como se ha dicho, el de la foto podría ser español, portugués, griego, italiano y hasta brasileño. Como también ha señalado alguno, si tiene doble nacionalidad estadounidense y brasileña, va al colegio al que va una hija de reyes y además ya ha sido presentado a Felipe y Letizia, debe de pertenecer a alguna de esas familias que tienen Brasil en propiedad. Lo cual significa que tiene más dinero que al menos dos tercios de los foreros de Burbuja.



O eso o sencillamente son subnormales de "puta ejjjjpaña" "ejke ej mu PACO" "Ejpañistan" "todo mal".


----------



## Nunally (11 Sep 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> Todos esos comentarios llamándolo "moronegro" deben de ser de los mismos supuestos izquierdistas que se llenan la boca hablando de "morenazis", etc. ¿Su intención aquí? La contraria de la que aparenta ser. Es decir, dividir y enfrentar a la derecha, porque en un país como España es imposible que ninguna derecha crezca vendiendo ser arios y tal y diciendo que Leonor debería casarse con un suizo o un alemán.
> 
> Como se ha dicho, el de la foto podría ser español, portugués, griego, italiano y hasta brasileño. Como también ha señalado alguno, si tiene doble nacionalidad estadounidense y brasileña, va al colegio al que va una hija de reyes y además ya ha sido presentado a Felipe y Letizia, debe de pertenecer a alguna de esas familias que tienen Brasil en propiedad. Lo cual significa que tiene más dinero que al menos dos tercios de los foreros de Burbuja.



Basicamente porque el afrocentrismo es predominante en Brasil y el contenido exportado del país es siempre futbol, carnaval, y favelas donde la mayoria de la poblacion es negra. Muchos extranjeros veen a Brasil como un país africano en latinoamerica y como la mayoria de los foreros son blancos les gusta decir esto como forma de prejuicio y payasada.


----------



## Oakeshott (12 Sep 2022)

Nunally dijo:


> Basicamente porque el afrocentrismo es predominante en Brasil y el contenido exportado del país es siempre futbol, carnaval, y favelas donde la mayoria de la poblacion es negra. Muchos extranjeros veen a Brasil como un país africano en latinoamerica y como la mayoria de los foreros son blancos les gusta decir esto como forma de prejuicio y payasada.



No lo digo solo en la comparación con Brasil, sino porque aquí están muy extendidos algunos mensajes de foreros diciendo que una vez fueron a Finlandia y les hablaron directamente en finlandés, o que en Alemania les preguntaron si eran suecos. Eso lo ve la gente de izquierdas y se ríe (pues cuando aparecen reuniones de ultras españoles no hay ninguno que pueda pasar por nórdico), y al final lo utiliza contra la propia derecha en general.


----------



## chad1950 (12 Sep 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Dicen que es brasileño.



Moronegros, sudamericanos. La misma basura.


----------



## chad1950 (12 Sep 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> Todos esos comentarios llamándolo "moronegro" deben de ser de los mismos supuestos izquierdistas que se llenan la boca hablando de "morenazis", etc. ¿Su intención aquí? La contraria de la que aparenta ser. Es decir, dividir y enfrentar a la derecha, porque en un país como España es imposible que ninguna derecha crezca vendiendo ser arios y tal y diciendo que Leonor debería casarse con un suizo o un alemán.
> 
> Como se ha dicho, el de la foto podría ser español, portugués, griego, italiano y hasta brasileño. Como también ha señalado alguno, si tiene doble nacionalidad estadounidense y brasileña, va al colegio al que va una hija de reyes y además ya ha sido presentado a Felipe y Letizia, debe de pertenecer a alguna de esas familias que tienen Brasil en propiedad. Lo cual significa que tiene más dinero que al menos dos tercios de los foreros de Burbuja.



Que venga de cuna de "oro" no significa que lo tengamos que respetar al sudaca de mierda.


----------



## Oakeshott (12 Sep 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Que venga de cuna de "oro" no significa que lo tengamos que respetar al sudaca de mierda.



Por supuesto que lo respetarás. Tú, si alguna vez en tu vida os cruzáis, serás sumiso con él. Olvidarás enseguida que es sudaca y todo eso. En los escalafones sociales, él está muy arriba para ti, sean cuales sean su nacionalidad y su "raza".


----------



## chad1950 (13 Sep 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> Por supuesto que lo respetarás. Tú, si alguna vez en tu vida os cruzáis, serás sumiso con él. Olvidarás enseguida que es sudaca y todo eso. En los escalafones sociales, él está muy arriba para ti, sean cuales sean su nacionalidad y su "raza".



No te proyectes, pendejo. Ningún sudaca de mierda está por "encima" de mí. Nunca. Todo lo contrario. Y mantengo mi posición, NO lo respetaré en lo absoluto.

Parece que te activaste con mi mensaje, no será que tú te sientes por debajo de él y por eso lo defiendes? Naciste tonto o algo así?


----------



## Oakeshott (14 Sep 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> No te proyectes, pendejo. Ningún sudaca de mierda está por "encima" de mí. Nunca. Todo lo contrario. Y mantengo mi posición, NO lo respetaré en lo absoluto.
> 
> Parece que te activaste con mi mensaje, no será que tú te sientes por debajo de él y por eso lo defiendes? Naciste tonto o algo así?



Algunos sudacas sí están por encima de ti. Otros seguramente no. Pero este sí. Es más joven que tú, más alto, tiene al menos una nacionalidad más cotizada que la tuya, habla más idiomas, tiene como poco el mismo aspecto "europeo" que tú y, sobre todo, tiene una cuenta corriente con unos quince ceros más que la tuya. Si por desgracia para ti alguna vez os encontráis en la vida real, te tocará agachar la cabeza.


----------



## César92 (14 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues nada, ya podemos ir a por la I República nacionalista.

A la mierda los Borbones, menudo lastre son esa gentuza.


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (21 Sep 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Siempre he dicho que Inglaterra es muy Superior a Españistan en todo, y que la Princesa se haya ido a estudiar allí lo confirma.



ja ja ja


----------

